# IH 464 Hydraulic Parts and Issues



## Jesse Simpson (Feb 22, 2018)

New to the tractor repair world (did automotive and light diesel for 7yrs). Have an IH 464 Diesel of unknown year.


----------



## Jesse Simpson (Feb 22, 2018)

Part 1: Initially the issue started with the bucket blowing a fitting. I found water in the fluid. I replaced the fitting and the fluid. I also replaced the filter canister. Its missing the Bypass Screen and Bypass Valve according to the direction on the filter box. Where can I find one?


----------



## Jesse Simpson (Feb 22, 2018)

Part 2: The hydraulic controls for the 3 point (Rt side of seat) worked on initial purchase, then stopped. Now, to raise the 3 point, you have to use the bucket controls (not boom). Or, if you push down on the lever (I guess its for isolating the hydraulics from bucket/boom to 3 point), the 3 point intermittently raises. 3 point lowers just fine if hydraulic isolation? lever is in either position.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Jesse, welcome to the tractor forum.

Regarding the bypass screen/valve, see item #6.1 on the attached parts diagram. Messick's can supply ($67). Check the internet for other sources, as many claim to have parts for IH tractors.

The lever you describe reminds me of an ASC (auxiliary service control) valve....... one position operates the loader and the other position operates the 3 point lift. If this is the case, the valve is screwed up.


----------



## Jesse Simpson (Feb 22, 2018)

So... the question know is, do people rebuild the ASC or does it get a new one? Your input is greatly appreciated!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Post a picture of the valve. Maybe someone here will recognize it. I doubt that you can find a rebuild kit, but a hydraulics shop should be able to rebuild it for you.


----------

